# need EGR Block off after installing headers on VQ35DE



## stryfe17 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey anyone know where I can find either a blockoff plate for my 2005 Altima 3.5 SE or a way to trick the ECU so I don't get a "EGR FLOW MALFUNCTION" code and a CEL??? any help would be appreciated.

2005 3.5L SE
Injen CAI
Nismo full suspension
Megan Racing SS Headers and front pipe
optima redtop battery
NGK Iridium IX sparkplugs
VOXX Racing 17" Rims


----------

